# What kind of grapes do I have?



## christinahammer (Jul 12, 2013)

We have two vines in the backyard of the house we just moved into. The owner is renting it for her elderly mother and has no idea what kind of grapes they are. Any input is appreciated. Thanks! 









Two different vines. The purple grapes are much smaller and more oval than the green grapes.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Send several leaf pictures. That will be closer. Also, do they have seeds?


----------

